# Canoe Trolling Motor Mount



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone have any experience, tips, tricks etc. with mounting a trolling motor on a canoe?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes. Just bolt or c-clamp a board with enough length overhanging behind the back seat to attached you motor, put your battery way forward in the craft(might need to run extension wires but you don't want all that weight in the backend). Soft, stranded no. 8 or 10 wire is best. Eazy, peezy.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Time to build up those paddling muscles.......


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I can get a better pic if you want.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks good Ldrjay!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

it works we extended the cord on the trolling motor as well.


----------

